# Mane and tail



## wvpumpkin (May 31, 2006)

I have tried the mane and tail shampoo and conditioner, but has anyone tried the heat protectant by mane and tail???


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* I have tried the mane and tail shampoo and conditioner, but has anyone tried the heat protectant by mane and tail??? Hmmm... I haven't used Mane &amp; Tail in years... I honestly didn't even know they had a heat protectant out now. Any heat protectant helps, and I liked the shampoo, so it might be worth a try. Their products are usually inexpensive - so if you don't like it, it's probably not a total loss. You can use it in the summer when you're at the beach.... 
If you try it --- let us know what you think!


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

can't say that i have


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Hmmm... I haven't used Mane &amp; Tail in years... I honestly didn't even know they had a heat protectant out now. Any heat protectant helps, and I liked the shampoo, so it might be worth a try. Their products are usually inexpensive - so if you don't like it, it's probably not a total loss. You can use it in the summer when you're at the beach.... 
If you try it --- let us know what you think!





Good idea to use it at the beach if she doesn' t like it! I am so curious to see what it's like....hummm anyone? lol!


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Jun 22, 2006)

Gosh. I haven't used M&amp;T in years either. I remember they used to have a lengthening conditioner. I agree the heat protectant would be good now that it's getting super hot.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* I have tried the mane and tail shampoo and conditioner, but has anyone tried the heat protectant by mane and tail??? Nope, didn't even know they had one. LOVE the shampoo &amp; conditioner though!


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 13, 2006)

I absolutely love the Mane &amp; Tail big bottle set and the heat protectant for growing out my hair. I used it solely pretty much for about a year when I was growing my hair out over the last couple years. It worked wonderfully! I highly recommend it!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 13, 2006)

I too have not heard of Mane and Tail in years. I did not know they had a heat protectant as part of their line.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 13, 2006)

It's actually called 'Barrier' and it's in a white bottle. They also have a leave-conditioning treatment called 'Strengthner'. Both work fabulously!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 13, 2006)

I just started using MnT again. I love it. THey're detangler is great as well


----------



## wvpumpkin (Aug 13, 2006)

I wonder if the shampoo and conditioner would be alright to use on colortreated hair. Back when I used it, I had never colored my hair. I like the barrier, but it doesn't smell very nice.


----------



## charish (Aug 14, 2006)

i use to use mane &amp; tail when i was like 14, 15 yrs. old. my friend said it would make my hair grow faster. i don't remember if i saw any changes but it wasn't bad. i'll have to try the heat protectant.


----------



## Joyce 5069 (May 29, 2013)

I bought the Mane-n Tail shampoo  and so far I like it better than Suave. It  has more suds and I don't even need conditioner. My hair is colored too!


----------

